# Leopold Mozart's "Allegro" (The Musical Sleigh-ride)



## classicalmusicfan (May 6, 2009)

Here's a catch to get a free track of Leopold Mozart's Allegro from the album *MOZART, L.: Divertimento, "The Musical Sleigh-ride"*. This is totally FREE from http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=697587&trackid=699138. But this is valid for one week only!


----------

